# Delbay / LRC Double D/Q



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

The DelBay Retriever Club and the Labrador Club will be holding a double Qualifying and Derby on August 10-12.

The events are posted on www.entryexpress.net


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Partial Results:

Del Bay's Q-Winner- JR'S Diamond in the Rough -Patricia Jordan

Labrador's Derby-Winner- Tucquan Tillman the Tank JH. Jeffery Edwards

Sorry that's all I have

The DBRC "Q" and the LRC Derby will both start at 9:00 Am tomorrow (Sat)morning

John


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good going on the Q win John and Patty


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Way the go Jeff and Tillman on Derby win. See you next week in N.Y.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

How did Vicki Diehl do with Lucy?


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

It was your time Jeff. The "T" man didn't miss a beat.

I belive Vicki took a 4th.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

A photo of Jeff Edward's dog Tillman at the LRC Derby yesterday (series 2):











I'll post pictures of Vikki Diehl with Lucy and Miriam Wade with Finn shortly.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Miriam Wade with Finn - LRC Derby 8/10/08:










Vikki Diehl with Lucy - LRC Derby 8/10/07 (series 3):


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Patty on the win!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I've posted images from the LRC Derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc/. This requires flash and includes a sound file that is about 1 megabyte. If that is a problem, there are three separate, html-only sites that include all of the same images at:

http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc/lrc1
http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc/lrc2
http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc/lrc3

In the flash "movie" version, you can see the individual images without movement or music by clicking the checkerbox icon at the bottom right of the screen. This gallery view also displays the filenames which indicate the call names of the dogs pictured along with the handler name where appropriate.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Good looking dogs... & handlers


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Great pics and way to go Lucy on her first ever derby and placement.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> Great pics and way to go Lucy on her first ever derby and placement.


I love the pic of Finn! (I'm slumping my shoulders  )

What a fun trial-great folks down there!! The judges were fun to run under & I thought the setups were really well thought out. Yesterday I picked up Finn on the memory bird in the 3rd series. He was asked to run test dog in the 4th & did a real nice job. Today-(don't wanna talk about it  )he blew up on the first series, but (I have witnesses) did a stellar job as test dog in the 2nd.

I left after the 2nd series today, but Vikki & Lucy were looking good & Deuce & Mike Pattay smacked the 2nd series.

I didn't write down yesterday's results, but I'm pretty sure this is right:

Jams:

Bob Agnor w/ Kargo
Bill Thomspon w/ Leezza
????


1st Jeff & Tillman
2nd Sharon Gierman & Blue
3rd Vikki & Lucy
4th???
RJ???

Walker w/ Jim McCready
Deuce w/ Michael Pattay
Emmy w/ Vic Ricci

Just don't remember where these dogs fell in the ribbons.

M


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratuations to John Fallon for the Labrador Qual Second with JR's Indiana Jones   Pretty nice "Box of Rocks"

Patty Jordan with her !st in the Delbay Q with JR's Diamond in the Rough and Derby 2nd with JR's Ned Peppers

The training group had a pretty good weekend. 

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

David Jensen won the Labrador Qualifying with Jen Wallace's Chocolate, Solum Duece of Walensis. 

Congratulations


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wooohoo!! Congrats John & Patty!!

Bob-do you have the rest of the Derby placements?

M aka Mrs. Fallon 
(you started it Bob! :wink: )


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

anyone have full results?


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Congats Jeff, we knew it was coming.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Terry Thomas said:


> Congats Jeff, we knew it was coming.


Tillman is the real deal! Congratulations!

Your whole training group did really well and you made the trial fun. Best of luck to all of you at future trials!

M


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob Agnor said:


> David Jensen won the Labrador Qualifying with Jen Wallace's Chocolate, Solum Duece of Walensis.
> 
> Congratulations


Way to go Sister "Deuce" on getting your qualifying *1st*
Congrats,
Sadie


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Anyone have all the results or know how the gierman's dog, JR (Calumet's Mein Soupster). did in the Q?

Thnaks!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

All I have is Del Bay’s derby from Saturday

1st. #21 Leza, Bill Thompson

2nd #16 Ned Patty Jordan

3rd #10 Frenchy Bill Thompson

4th #9 Roxy Fred Mc Cullough

RJ #17 Scarlet Lois Gebrian

Jams:
#8 Lexi Tom DeFusco
#11 Lucy Vikki Diehl
#14 Blue Sharon Gierman
#18 Duece Mike Pattay
#22 Climber Bill Thompson


----------

